# Gaming PC for around 60k



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Sorry for the previous post 
1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:Basically Gaming. 
     Games: *Assasin's Creed* 1,2,brotherhood,revelations,3. COD Black Ops, Crysis 2, Batman Arkham City, Battlefield 3, GtA 4, GTA 5(when it releases), Skyrim 5, Deus Ex Human Revolution.


2  What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: Rs 60,000. can extend it to 65k

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Yes but after a year or two

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Windows 7 64bit

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: even 250GB is ok

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: Yes a 22-inch full HD monitor

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:Speakers, UPS

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: June 2nd week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:this will be my first time assembling

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:Mumbai yes i am buying locally and i don't mind buying online at all.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: about the 670 i have read a lot of reviews lately about its awesome performance(some sites giving it a perfect 10) and i was thinking of geting the card from the US(my uncle is going to US on 15th May)


----------



## thetechfreak (May 13, 2012)

*Component*
*Make*
*Price*

CPU	Core i5-2400	10875
Motherboard	Intel DH67CL	5650
RAM	G.Skill Value 4GB DDR3	1150
GPU	Radeon HD 7850	15200
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	1130
Case	NZXT Source 210 Elite	2400
PSU	SeaSonic S12 II 620	4620
Monitor	BenQ G2222HDL	7500
KB + Mouse	Logitech G100	1560
Total		50085


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

I was thinking about this config



CPU	                Intel Core i5-2500k	      12500
Motherboard	ASRock Z77 Extreme 4	      10000
GPU	                Radeon HD 7870	              ~20000
RAM	                G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3       1550
Optical Drive	Asus DRW-24B3ST	      1110
Case	                NZXT Source 210 Elite	      2400
PSU	                Seasonic S12 II 620	      4620
Monitor	        Benq G2222HDL	              7500
+ one HDD ~ 2k
Cooler for i5 2500k ~ 2k
 Total : ~ 65,000



thetechfreak said:


> *Component*
> *Make*
> *Price*
> 
> ...



I wanna overclock so i think i'll go for an i5 2500k.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 13, 2012)

You won't get the HDD for 2k. Even 250 gb costs around 3k.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

^^
won't the price decrease till june 2nd week??

Anyway what do you guys think about my nvidia 670 query will i be able to get aftersale support if it has some kind of international warranty?


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

I think nobody have any idea about the time when prices are going to decrease.
About international warranty of GTX670, which company are you talking about?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

^^
will have to wait and hope till then.

I was thinking asus as their factory overclocked card has awesome reviews!  
Actually any reputed company's card will work though i would prefer a factory overclocked ones as i am not gonna overclock for a year


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> will have to wait and hope till then.
> 
> I was thinking asus as their factory overclocked card has awesome reviews!
> Actually any reputed company's card will work though i would prefer a factory overclocked ones as i am not gonna overclock for a year



Asus do not provide any international warranty.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Thats disappointing.  
Can you guys recommend some good brands that do give international warranty because my uncle is going to come back from US on June 15 so till then there might be a good card released from the manufacturers who give international warranty


----------



## saikiasunny (May 13, 2012)

Evga provides international warranty now, so if possible get a evga gtx670. The oveclocked one would be better.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Hmmm thats good any gtx 670 can kick a**.    
And if the card goes bad will i have to send the card back to US?

Thats no problem any gtx 670 can kick some serious a** !

And if i my card breaks down will i have to send it back to the US ?


----------



## saikiasunny (May 13, 2012)

Afaik, you will be eligible for warranty, anywhere in the world. The company which handles evga rma in india, will take the rma responsibility. Though I would say wait, if possible.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Wait for what?
Gtx 670 is already released and is grossly overpriced in india


----------



## rajnusker (May 13, 2012)

^Everything is overpriced here. Lol.


----------



## saikiasunny (May 13, 2012)

I was saying abt gtx 660. But why take a risk with imported gtx 670? So wait or get 670 now.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Hmm i think i have a solution to eliminate the risk. My uncle is going to meet his son (a techie). So my cousin can test it for me!!


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> Afaik, you will be eligible for warranty, anywhere in the world. The company which handles evga rma in india, will take the rma responsibility. Though I would say wait, if possible.



Its tirupathi.



Saumil996 said:


> Wait for what?
> Gtx 670 is already released and is grossly overpriced in india



Where is it available and what is the price?
Enlighten please!


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Where is it available and what is the price?
> Enlighten please!



here's the link 
Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 launched in India at Rs. 29,999 - Online Best Latest Price Reviews | Features in India

even if you cant see the cards in the market i think the above statement is good enough to say it is overpriced (please correct me if my logic is wrong i'm still a n00b  ).

and is tirupathi good?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Wait for what?
> Gtx 670 is already released and is grossly overpriced in india



WTH? where d hell is it listed?


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

1. Its overpriced if it is really priced @ 30K.
2. I can assure you that it is not available in India. No company imported publicly any 670s till date. And original geforce cards (manufactured by nvidia) are not sold in India.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

*The Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 GPU is available now from ASUS, MSI, Palit and ZOTAC in India for INR 29,999, inclusive of all taxes*

Why the hell did digit put the above line in the article??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2012)

^^dont believe everything in the internet


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> *The Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 GPU is available now from ASUS, MSI, Palit and ZOTAC in India for INR 29,999, inclusive of all taxes*
> 
> Why the hell did digit put the above line in the article??



Ask the writer.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

^^ first thing in the morning


anyway now that i am pretty much getting the GTX 670 will my other components bottleneck it??.

and i have decided CPU Cooler	CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2k as my CPU cooler


----------



## d6bmg (May 13, 2012)

There is no question of bottlenecking anything in your rig.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

So here is my final rig

Component    Make                                Price
CPU              Intel i5 2500k                    12,500 
Motherboard   Asrock Extreme z77 4         10,000
CPU Cooler     CM Hyper 212 EVO               2,000
RAM              G.Skill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3	    1550 
PSU               Seasonic S12 II 620             4620
Case	            NZXT Source 210 Elite	    2400
Monitor	    Benq G2222HDL	            7500
Gfx Card         EVGA GTX 670 SuperClocked  419.00 $ (price from amazon)
Total = 40,570 + 419.00$

the additional componenents that i need your help with is
1. HDD ~ 3k(or cheaper)
2. Mouse ~ 1.5k 
3. Mouse Pad ~ 0.5k
total ~ 5k
 I have taken the prices from the rig posted by RiGOD here

*IS IT A BEAST ?*


----------



## sumonpathak (May 13, 2012)

with that mobo? NO


----------



## Saumil996 (May 13, 2012)

Whats wrong with the mobo??


----------



## sumonpathak (May 14, 2012)

bad llc...
try a Z77


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

Buy Asus P8Z77-M PRO @~10K


----------



## Saumil996 (May 14, 2012)

The asus doesn't have a 8+4 power phase but 8+2 isn't 8+4 better for overclocking?


----------



## d6bmg (May 14, 2012)

^ Doesn't matter for mild day to day OC'ing. These power phase difference will matter when you push beyond ~4.8GHz.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 14, 2012)

4.8 ghz :O.   anyway can anyone explain to me what is llc and how. It affects overclocking performance??  Google left me confused


----------



## dfcols71 (May 14, 2012)

if the gtx 670 is going to be priced @30000/- in india ,i dont see any reason to get it,last week smc was selling gigabyte gtx 680 @32100 including shipping


----------



## Saumil996 (May 14, 2012)

^^

Getting GTX 670 from USA. so will get it around 20k. 

Guys which mobo should i buy?!?!

the asrock mobo has bad llc but according to *this* it really doesn't seem that useful plus all configs seem to have it!

the asus mobo does not have a 8+4 power phase system.

i have even started a poll on the above topic


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

@OP: LOL. Vote?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 15, 2012)

^^ i believe in democracy.  
Anyway i have a 160GB SATA HDD Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 which i am thinking of reusing  to save some cash, its quite old will it bottleneck my system??


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

HDD never bottleneck any system.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 15, 2012)

Will the i5 2500k be bottlenecking my graphics card in any way??


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

No. GTX670 will run with 2500K without any problem.
BTW, getting from USA? You will lose warranty.

Or, you  have to send that to USA when it will create any problem.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 15, 2012)

^^
@ d6bmg read posts 10 and 12 in this thread by saikiasunny they will clear your doubts about the warranty.


----------



## d6bmg (May 15, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> @ d6bmg read posts 10 and 12 in this thread by saikiasunny they will clear your doubts about the warranty.



Ah! you buying EVGA!


----------



## dfcols71 (May 15, 2012)

imo asrock z77 extreme4 is much better than asus z77 mpro,besides, that llc isn't very clear contrasting opinions all round.Some say may occur in matx boards


----------



## sumonpathak (May 15, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> imo asrock z77 extreme4 is much better than asus z77 mpro,besides, that llc isn't very clear contrasting opinions all round.Some say may occur in matx boards



err?(u make no sense)
on topic :
Load line calibration essentially boils down to how much vdroop you want to allow the system to have.
Now..from what i have seen on sandy bridges..those chips are pansies when it comes to voltage variations.even a .001 difference screws them up.So its better to have a board which has better control over LLC and vdroop.The extreme 4 is NOT GOOD IN CONTROLLING THE LLC.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 16, 2012)

^^ 
I think you should read this article and its next page. 

few snippets from the article 


Spoiler



If you've ever overclocked a system, chances are that at some point or another you've had opportunity to become upset with your Vdroop "problem." Some users, confused as to why their system refuses to exactly match actual processor supply voltage to the value specified in BIOS, are quick to blame the quality their motherboard; still others find fault with the difference noted between their board's idle and full-load processor supply voltages. Actually, load line droop (Vdroop) is an inherent part of any Intel power delivery design specification and serves an important role in maintaining system stability. In most cases, comments regarding unacceptable power delivery performance are completely unfounded. To make matters worse, unjustified negative consumer perception surrounding this often misunderstood design feature eventually forced a few motherboard manufacturers to respond to enthusiasts' demands for action by adding an option in their BIOS that effectively disables this important function.



and this 


Spoiler



Finally, let's take one last real-world look at the consequences of removing Vdroop. ASUS' implementation of this feature, labeled as Load Line Calibration and included with their latest line of motherboards, is particularly worthy of our attention for a number of reasons. The first is that setting lower voltages with this option enabled actually results in a condition in which the CPU voltage under load is higher than the idle voltage. Imagine our confusion as we desperately struggle to understand why our system is Prime95 stable for days yet continues to crash under absolutely no load. What's more, in spite of the absence of droop and for reasons unknown, enabling this feature artificially raises our CPU's minimum stable core voltage at 4.0GHz from 1.28V to about 1.33V. As a result, our system uses more power under load than is otherwise necessary. Our efforts to reduce our processor's supply voltage backfired - instead of lowering the system's total power consumption we managed to affect a 20W increase.



i think we can conclude from this that llc does more harm than good.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 16, 2012)

u do know that the scenario has changed with sandy bridge?
its kinda point less when someone sets off his mind to a particular inference and refuses to look beyond it...


----------



## dfcols71 (May 16, 2012)

if the asrock z77 extreme 4 was such a problematic board it would t be selling every where in the world ,beside in newegg it no 3 in topselling z77 motherboard.in many other places it out off stock,I hardly see anyone buying the asus z77 mpro-despite almost similar prices


----------



## Saumil996 (May 16, 2012)

@sumonpathak
Since you feel so passionately about it i think it would be fair to give you a chance to support your statement for llc with any article, incident etc. 



sumonpathak said:


> u do know that the scenario has changed with sandy bridge?.



please enlighten!



> its kinda point less when someone sets off his mind to a particular inference and refuses to look beyond it...



i assure you i can and will(if you give me a reasonable explanation) look beyond my initial inference.

Anyway how is the Deepcool frostwin compared to CM Hyper 212+ ?? it seems to have a push-pull design like the noctua d14



and my cousin (who is also building the same pc at same time) wants a 24-incher rather than a 22, he is willing to pay around 10k for it. I would like your suggestions (btw is it okay to post this particular query here?)


----------



## dfcols71 (May 16, 2012)

i dont think you can get 24 led monitor for 10000/-may be some cheaper brands-zebronics,circle


----------



## sumonpathak (May 16, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> @sumonpathak
> Since you feel so passionately about it i think it would be fair to give you a chance to support your statement for llc with any article, incident etc.



do me a favor......don't try to compare a obsolete architecture with current gen...
the voltage toleration level was diff with 45NM and 65NM..they could take a nuclear attack...but with sandy bridge the toleration level is pretty low...so good llc control is essential.
Its a pity nobody decided to write about it...
and ppl are still quoting an old article.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 16, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> do me a favor......don't try to compare a obsolete architecture with current gen...
> the voltage toleration level was diff with 45NM and 65NM..they could take a nuclear attack...but with sandy bridge the toleration level is pretty low...so good llc control is essential.
> Its a pity nobody decided to write about it...
> and ppl are still quoting an old article.




 so you are basically saying that vdroop is bad for sandy bridge(32nm) and we should buy a mobo with good llc which reduces vdroop?


isn't there a good 24-inch for even 12k? (he is willing to go that high)


----------



## sumonpathak (May 16, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> so you are basically saying that vdroop is bad for sandy bridge(32nm) and we should buy a mobo with good llc which reduces vdroop?



yes.
the voltage fluctuation is pretty bad for 32NM...


----------



## dfcols71 (May 17, 2012)

afaik even anandtech doesnt see much of problem with llc of asrock z77 exreme -4 motherboard
AnandTech - Intel Z77 Motherboard Review with Ivy Bridge - ASRock, ASUS, Gigabyte, and MSI


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 17, 2012)

I5 2500K 
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4
8 GB RAM
500 GB HDD
ASUS DVD ROM
SEASONIC S12 620W 
CORSAIR CARBIDE 400R
Altec Lansing BXR1221
LOGITECH Combo or Microsoft Combo
DELL S2220L HD LED 
Numeric 1KVA 
HD 7850 2 GB


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Anyway how is the Deepcool frostwin compared to CM Hyper 212+ ?? it seems to have a push-pull design like the noctua d14



From the design, Deepcool frostwin is obviously better choice than Hyper212 and it would be far more superior.

About motherboard: If you are willing to go with z77 extreme4 despite warning of sumon, well, its yours to decide. We are here only to suggest and final decision should be made by you.


----------



## Omi (May 17, 2012)

CPU COOLER WITH 120MM BLACK FAN

I recommend this for a CPU cooler, there are two wires supplied with the fan, attach one without the resister and voila, Get cooling performance of a D14 for half the price.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 17, 2012)

^^err???
do some research before commenting...D14 is better because of its cooling capacity.
Not for just two wires...


----------



## Omi (May 17, 2012)

> ^^err???
> do some research before commenting...D14 is better because of its cooling capacity.
> Not for just two wires...



Of course I exactly know the difference between both.
D14 is way ahead in terms of quality and performance@low noise levels.
Its just that performance very near can be achieved by running the fan at higher speeds at a much much lower price. VFM product, I read many reviews.
D14 is another league all together so is its price.

Numbers here Performa @ 80% lock(normal cooling mode)
Even without the resistor removed(normal operation, it is very close to D14 in terms of cooling (its obviously nosier then D14)
Zalman 10X Performa review
Zalman CNPS10X Performa CPU Cooler Review | Hardware Secrets
*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/3199/zalman_cnps10x_performa_cpu_cooler/index6.html

Quote from Guru3d


> So, overall we see really good performance, but if you want to it can be extyremely good ... There is a second trick, you can remove the resistor wire from the fan cabling, increasing fan RPM and thus performance. By doing so you'll notice the 10X Performa leveling down to the same performance level as say a Noctua NH-D14. But in all fairness, noise levels will rise. Your choice of course, but choices are always good to have.



I don't want to misguide anybody, just suggesting a VFM product.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 17, 2012)

Omi said:


> Of course I exactly know the difference between both.
> D14 is way ahead in terms of quality and performance@low noise levels.
> Its just that performance very near can be achieved by running the fan at higher speeds at a much much lower price. VFM product, I read many reviews.
> D14 is another league all together so is its price.
> ...


thanks for the input but i am not that keen to mess around with wires as it is the first pc i am building(i don't have the confidence) i would like to keep it simple.


----------



## Omi (May 17, 2012)

> thanks for the input but i am not that keen to mess around with wires as it is the first pc i am building(i don't have the confidence) i would like to keep it simple.



Its your choice 

But if you have read the reviews you will find out that even without touching anything its a great cooler at that price. Performing in the Segment of high end coolers at much lower price.

And that wire part is not at all messy, its very easy,
You can keep it for later when you want to OC seriously. As the Guru3d review says its always good to have options.


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 17, 2012)

What is your Final Configuration


----------



## Saumil996 (May 17, 2012)

After reading about the Zalman I might go for it but can anyone give me an estimate of how loud 74dB is ?? I know a factory has a loudness of 80 dB (but it isn,t linearly increasing quantity so can anyone one of you guys please give me an estimate)

@Sainatarajan
My final config is 
i5 2500k
Asus p8z77-m pro/ Asrock z77 extreme 4 (still have to decide)
EVGA GTX 670 (from U.s.)
Seasonic S12 612w
Asus DVD drive
NZXT source elite 210
Zalman cnps 10x performs (if the noise is tolerable)


----------



## Omi (May 17, 2012)

70 is loud, 
but you will not reach that easily, its when things are taken above 4+ghz, extreme levels...
case dampens the sound but you will still hear it at 70db

does not matter if you use headphones.
if noise is an issue, you will have to spend more.

it will be 40-50 db normally, 60+ at load.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 17, 2012)

60 ain't that bad is it??
if it is not that bad I might buy after market fans when I'll overclock it after a year or 2 for a quiter experience :]


----------



## d6bmg (May 17, 2012)

74DB is loud, way too loud to use inside chissis.

For cooler look at: Deepcool Frostwin @2.7K
Link: *Flipkart link*


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 18, 2012)

i don't know about any "Asus P8Z77-M PROv", which is listed above in the poll.


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

I think he is talking about Asus P8Z77-M PRO.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 18, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> i don't know about any "Asus P8Z77-M PROv", which is listed above in the poll.


^^
sorry typo! its just Asus P8Z77-M PRO.
i'll probably go for the deepcool frostwin or should i go for CM Hyper 212+ and one fan??


----------



## pcforumguy (May 18, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> i'll probably go for the deepcool frostwin or should i go for CM Hyper 212+ and one fan??



Go with DeepCool Frostwin if possible; if not then go for Thermalright TRUE Spirit with Push/Pull setup. (1.7k @ theitwares.com it's local for you - mumbai) 
Thermalright Cogage TRUE Spirit CPU Cooler


----------



## dfcols71 (May 18, 2012)

yes thermalright true spirit is more vfm


----------



## Saumil996 (May 18, 2012)

^^ 
the one which you suggested doesn't support LGA 1155


----------



## d6bmg (May 18, 2012)

Be happy with Hyper 212 EVO.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 18, 2012)

are you sure about that
Product | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA
HARDOCP - True Spirit 120 - Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Air Cooler Review


----------



## Saumil996 (May 18, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Be happy with Hyper 212 EVO.



seriously all these different coolers are making my head spin 




dfcols71 said:


> are you sure about that
> Product | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA
> HARDOCP - True Spirit 120 - Thermalright TRUE Spirit CPU Air Cooler Review



^^ 
I am talking about the one recommended by him this one


----------



## pcforumguy (May 19, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> I am talking about the one recommended by him this one


If your referring the compatibility mentioned on theitwares.com, check this out - Product | Thermalright Ultimate CPU Cooling Solutions! USA

And more often if you still have any doubt go for CM 212 Evo as suggested by d6bmg. (I am proud-full owner of CM 212 Evo.  )


----------



## Saumil996 (May 21, 2012)

^^ Good to know. 
     Which method did you use while applying the TIM.

Do you guys have any idea how much will the GTX 670 cost in India.?Shopkeepers in the U.S. are quoting around 25k. 

>> off topic
 How about starting a new thread specially for discussion about Vdroop and LLC(Load Line Calibration)?? There seem to be many contrasting views on it.


----------



## pcforumguy (May 21, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Which method did you use while applying the TIM.


For True Spirit, which has flat base, just a tiny drop (size of the pea) of TIM on the CPU and for CM 212 Evo, which doesn't have flat base, one tiny drop (half size of the pea) on alternative copper pipes of the HEAT SINK.

Read this article for more info -
Best Thermal Paste Application Methods


----------



## Saumil996 (May 22, 2012)

pcforumguy said:


> For True Spirit, which has flat base, just a tiny drop (size of the pea) of TIM on the CPU and for CM 212 Evo, which doesn't have flat base, one tiny drop (half size of the pea) on alternative copper pipes of the HEAT SINK.
> 
> Read this article for more info -
> Best Thermal Paste Application Methods


^^
thanks for the article was really helpful.

Anyway i have had some experience with micro atx boards and i would prefer an ATX board anyway how is the asus z77 based p877-vlx or Gigabyte ga z77 d3h compared to the asrock z77 extreme 4


----------



## dfcols71 (May 22, 2012)

please read the links in my last post of this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/157306-need-new-semi-gaming-pc-under-80k.html


----------



## d6bmg (May 22, 2012)

Gigabyte ga z77 d3h is a very good board at that price range. If available, buy it.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 23, 2012)

^^
and i meant the  g77p d3 not the g77 d3h (whats the difference between the two ? )
the d3 is available on flipkart for 10kflipkart link
Does it support Sli i would like to know as i'm getting a GTX 670 and i might put another one after a 3 yrs (or something like that) and do a minor upgrade to make this pc last longer!


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

GA Z77 D3 is a good board, but you can't run SLI in it.

Then again it comes down to Asus P8Z77-M PRO@~11K for SLI setup.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 23, 2012)

Just found out the difference between the two.
listed below are the things z77-d3h has but the z77p-d3 doesn't
1. Etron EJ168 chips [what do these do]
2. 1 x serial port header [what does this do]
3. 5x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out, Rear Speaker Out, Side       Speaker Out, Line In/Mic In, Line Out) [useless for me]
*4. LucidLogix Virtu MVP* (seems important)

BTW it is available on primeabgb for 7k prime abgb link
and how much does the d3h cost?



d6bmg said:


> GA Z77 D3 is a good board, but you can't run SLI in it.
> 
> Then again it comes down to Asus P8Z77-M PRO@~11K for SLI setup.



I'm against mATX boards


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> and how much does the d3h cost?
> I'm against mATX boards



Buy D3H also doesn't support SLI which is one of your requirement.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 23, 2012)

saumil996 said:


> just found out the difference between the two.
> Listed below are the things z77-d3h has but the z77p-d3 doesn't
> 1. Etron ej168 chips [what do these do]



usb 3.0


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

How about Asus P8Z77-V PRO instead of Asus P8Z77-M PRO?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 23, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> How about Asus P8Z77-V PRO instead of Asus P8Z77-M PRO?



too expensive costs 15k.


----------



## sharang.d (May 23, 2012)

I _think_ in a 60k budget you could squeeze in a v-pro. Well your choice


----------



## Saumil996 (May 23, 2012)

Guys just got off the phone with Golchha computers. they are giving the *Asus GTX 670 Direct CU II for 25,000 + 600* shipping to Mumbai!

Should i buy it right now or should i wait till June 11th and hope for a price drop(The rupee is becoming weaker by the day).
*GUYS REPLY ASAP PLEASE*


----------



## d6bmg (May 23, 2012)

GTX670 @25.6K is a very good deal. You can't possibly get anything better than that. But look at your total budget before buying.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 23, 2012)

This is sort of my final config
Processor --- Intel i5 2500k - 11,500
Motherboard ------ Gigabyte GA Z77P - D3 < 10,000 or Asrock Z77 Extreme 4           =10,000
Graphics Card ------ ASUS GTX 670 Direct CU II ------ 25,000  
RAM------ Gskill Ripjaws 4GB DDR3  ------1550 
PSU ----Seasonic S12 II 620 ---------4620
Case ----NZXT Source 210 Elite -------2400
Monitor ----- Benq G2222HDL ------- 7500 
HDD ------ WD Black 250GB--------- around 3000
CPU COOLER ------- CM Hyper 212 EVO ~ 2k or Thermalight True spirit 120 < 2k 

If i am getting taking the Gigabyte mobo from prime abgb i'll easily be under 65k.


And i'm gonna buy two of each component so i might be able to shave off a few thousand more from the total 


Anyway final problem 
MOTHERBOARD:
Gigabyte GA Z77P - D3                       
1. No SLI                                               
2. No Lucid Virtu Universal MVP                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
3.Better build quality 

v/s   

Asrock Z77 Extreme 4

1. SLI READY
2. Has Lucid Virtu Universal MVP (It makes a difference of a few FPS right?)
3. Its an asrock  


I would like a SLI Mobo (Seems more future proof) but if the LLC problem of the Extreme 4 is really bad (I haven't yet found a story on the net) i will go for the gigabyte

Any expert advice on my query?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 24, 2012)

if SLI is not an absolute must then u may try this
ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
NO SLI..BUT Virtu enabled...
OR @ 13K this...
*www.flipkart.com/asus-p8z77-m-pro-motherboard/p/itmd8b8vrzhybxbs
all present...
and if u buy two u can get a discount.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> if SLI is not an absolute must then u may try this
> ASUS P8Z77-M Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> NO SLI..BUT Virtu enabled...
> OR @ 13K this...
> ...



difference between the two boards?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> @ 13K this...
> ASUS P8Z77-M PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> all present...
> and if u buy two u can get a discount.



Is this board big enough for SLI? (I know SLI depends upon the PCI express lane) but its mATX i'm scared the motherboard will become too cramped.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 24, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> difference between the two boards?



erm...kinda told u in the post u quoted 



Saumil996 said:


> Is this board big enough for SLI? (I know SLI depends upon the PCI express lane) but its mATX i'm scared the motherboard will become too cramped.



shouldn't be a problem...make sure case is not cramped


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

Ordering the GTX 670 from Golchha tomorrow 
So i'll have the baby with me till Sunday 

Anyway looks like i'm back to choosing between the Asrock Extreme 4 and ASUS P877m pro. 

Guys how about the Extreme 6 i read that dfcols71 got it for 12.5 k seems pretty good imo


----------



## sumonpathak (May 24, 2012)

seems good...but still am scared for the llc issue...
better get an asus


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

^^
Even  the extreme 6 has an llc issue?!? Link please


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

suman show the link of the asrock z77  extreme model mobos llc problem,afaik they are fine. some previous generation mobos had the problems besides the asrock z77 extreme series is selling like hotcakes, you can look in many computer forums many  guys are building their rigs based on z77 extreme 4,they are not fools to buy it if there was major problem,moreover none of the reviews have mentioned any such major problem regarding that mobo

4-Way Intel Z77 Motherboard Round-up > Final Thoughts - TechSpot Reviews

ASRock Z77 Extreme6 : Six $160-220 Z77 Motherboards, Benchmarked And Reviewed
ASRock Z77 Extreme4 Review - Introduction
ocaholic - Z77 Mainboard Charts: 13 Modelle getestet - update ASUS Maximus V Gene - Charts - Reviews
ocaholic - Review: ASRock Z77 Extreme 6 mit Sandy Bridge - Mainboards - Reviews


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

^^
Where did you get your mobo from??


According to  this  review Extreme 4's llc is not as great as the asus.

But what i am more concerned about it is the Extreme 6's llc problems (Since it costs close to the ASUS m-pro )


----------



## sumonpathak (May 24, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> Even  the extreme 6 has an llc issue?!? Link please



i set 1.24 at bios....the bugger takes it to 1.35...guess its ok..
this forum is seeing its share of asrock fever..i will let it pass...
get the extreme 6....


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> i set 1.24 at bios....the bugger takes it to 1.35...guess its ok..



You have an extreme 6 ?!?
From where and for how much did you get it for?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 24, 2012)

look in this link you will get the info
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/145988-asrock-biostar-motherboard-sellers-india-5.html
besides its available at hardwire.in-12999/-,do enquire in primeabgb also


----------



## sumonpathak (May 24, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> You have an extreme 6 ?!?
> From where and for how much did you get it for?



got it from a friend in UK...sent it back...was thoroughly disgusted...


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 24, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> erm...kinda told u in the post u quoted



ooops. didn't notice it.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 24, 2012)

Another thing thing I wanted to tell you guys is that I am going for the dell st2220l and not the benq model after reading about desijatt's and rigod's experience with it.
Any other monitor out there which is more vfm than the dell? 

Finally the motherboard problem. 
it sort of finally boils down to 
ATX and bad LLC vs mATX and good LLC 
Will have to see which one carries more weight


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 25, 2012)

^^ i have the Dell ST2220L. Its awesome!


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Another thing thing I wanted to tell you guys is that I am going for the dell st2220l and not the benq model after reading about desijatt's and rigod's experience with it.
> Any other monitor out there which is more vfm than the dell?
> 
> Finally the motherboard problem.
> ...



Dell ST2220L is better than BenQ2222HDL. But both have color bleeding problem which is normal with all TN panel LED monitors.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> seems good...but still am scared for the llc issue...
> better get an asus



these minute overclocking details and issues should be a concern for pro-overclockers, (which you are), but i don't think that common users like me, OP should be much concerned about these issues. If the PC runs smooth and healthy with asrock, why should he give a damn about llc!!? OP isn't going to set a world record for overclocking, i guess. TDF veterans have advised OP as loud and clear as they could, now it's his call.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

i would be more worried of the quality of sound on asus boards except for deluxe and sabretooth all other asus boards use the intel sound chip instead of realtek or similar stuff


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> these minute overclocking details and issues should be a concern for pro-overclockers, (which you are), but i don't think that common users like me, OP should be much concerned about these issues. If the PC runs smooth and healthy with asrock, why should he give a damn about llc!!? OP isn't going to set a world record for overclocking, i guess. TDF veterans have advised OP as loud and clear as they could, now it's his call.



yup.....but the problem is anything over 4Ghz will cause issues for him 



dfcols71 said:


> i would be more worried of the quality of sound on asus boards except for deluxe and sabretooth all other asus boards use the intel sound chip instead of realtek or similar stuff



Get your facts right boy...
every Z77 board from Asus uses Realtek audio chip..except the maximus V Gene
If you don't know about anything else other than a specific brand then talk about that brand only...don't spread false info...


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

did you read any reviews read this
Well, that kind of depends what you want. The MSI one got a couple of advantages over the Asus one

- Z77A-GD65 comes with a much better Audio Chip, ALC898. While the Asus one got ALC892. Bot of them got intel nics, which is good.
- Z77A-GD65 have lower power consumption than the Asus one 

Which ASUS Z77 motherboard? - General-Motherboard - Motherboards-Memory

also see this
20 Intel Z77 motherboards reviewed and compared | Hardware.Info United Kingdom

and this
20 Intel Z77 motherboards reviewed and compared | Hardware.Info United Kingdom
read reviews before commenting on any issue,not buzz out unsubstantiated rumors


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i would be more worried of the quality of sound on asus boards except for deluxe and sabretooth all other asus boards use the intel sound chip instead of realtek or similar stuff







dfcols71 said:


> did you read any reviews read this
> Well, that kind of depends what you want. The MSI one got a couple of advantages over the Asus one
> 
> - Z77A-GD65 comes with a much better Audio Chip, ALC898. While the Asus one got ALC892. Bot of them got intel nics, which is good.
> - Z77A-GD65 have lower power consumption than the Asus one



Another 

FYI: Remember a simple rule, except for GD80 (which is one of the top boards made on that particular chipset), and in some rare cases GD65 (not applicable here), MSI boards are as bad as any board many by low end company.


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> read reviews before commenting on any issue,not buzz out unsubstantiated rumors



what rumors?
ever tried running any chip over its rated speed?then u will know what llc is..and y u need it....

anyhoo....
U were hell bent on asrock...now u shifted to MSI...sound like a asus hater to me or just posting for post counts...
If you have tried too see at the bigger picture...Op would have benefitted from the Asus..even a GB..
But since no one is bothered...its better not to talk to walls...
oh and btw....if the OP is a true audiophile...he will buy a sound card..
For me...its just doesn't matter....i pointed out about the chips because u said stuffs like they have intel audio chips and all.
From the same review...i link some stats.
*uk.hardware.info/reviews/2672/19/2...gy-consumption-without-separate-graphics-card
*power consumption*
*3D Mark Vantage*
Z77 Xtreme 4=112Watt
Mpro=97Watt
Gd 65=91.1Watt
*Cinebench*
Z77 Xtreme 4=110 watt
Mpro=94.6 Watt
Gd 65=88.1 Watt
*Idle*
Z77 Xtreme 4=49.1 Watt
Mpro= 44.1 Watt
Gd 65=35.7 watt

GD 65 Should consume low power because the no of on-board peripherals are low

So considering the recent state of power cost Z77 Extreme 4 should not be considered.
As higher power consumption=high power cost=bigger hole in pocket.

EDIT=ninja'd by d6bmg


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> what rumors?
> ever tried running any chip over its rated speed?then u will know what llc is..and y u need it....
> 
> anyhoo....
> ...




told ya.  [underlined quote]


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

you have  given no of evidence of asrock mobo llc problems ,if it your  personal views stick it with yourself, if some can live without the ivy bridge ,i dont see any problems with slightly increased power  consumption ,year a 16000  board + soundcard , your posts shows you are blind asus believer


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> you have  given no of evidence of asrock mobo llc problems ,if it your  personal views stick it with yourself, if some can live without the ivy bridge ,i dont see any problems with slightly increased power  consumption ,year a 16000  board + soundcard , your posts shows you are blind asus believer



you can't really blame ASUS for making nice products.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

besides thre asrock has the Audio Chip, ALC898

my comments where addressed to sumon pathak

besides why dont you link all the stats to show asus in true picture

d6mbg and suman pathak keep your personal preference to yourselves instead of trying to gang against a mobo manufacturer without any evidence at all


----------



## Saumil996 (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i would be more worried of the quality of sound on asus boards except for deluxe and sabretooth all other asus boards use the intel sound chip instead of realtek or similar stuff



I am not an audiophile i lived with an extremely shitty Mitashi headphones for months so sound ain't a problem



sumonpathak said:


> yup.....but the problem is anything over 4Ghz will cause issues for him



What kind of problems(just curious)

Anyway I have finally come to a decision I AM *NOT* BUYING THE ASROCK EXTREME 4/6. 

My reasons are

4 Ghz is too less i was thinking of overclocking it to 4.5
 I am ditching the SLI feature because i had planned to SLI the card after    2-3 years and it would be stupid to do that because after 3 years a better card will obviously come along and it would be wiser to go for that then going for another GTX 670.
 Does my second point make sense?

Anyway i have narrowed my list down to 
1. Asus p877 v-lx
2. Gigabyte GA Z-77 d3h (If i can find it in the market)


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

yours choice ,afterall its your money

besides if you think the asrock cant overclock greatly you are extremely mistaken,especially asrockz77 extreme-6


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> What kind of problems(just curious)



basically..the vcore would be unstable...in turn it will affect performance and stability.


----------



## the_conqueror (May 25, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> basically..the vcore would be unstable...in turn it will affect performance and stability.



Will it effect the lifetime of VRMs ?


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

yeah asrock z 77 extreme 6 cant overclock no wonder why it set the world record
ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Overclock Intel Core i7-3770K CPU To 6.9 GHz With LN2 Cooling | techPowerUp


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> you have  given no of evidence of asrock mobo llc problems ,if it your  personal views stick it with yourself, if some can live without the ivy bridge ,i dont see any problems with slightly increased power  consumption ,year a 16000  board + soundcard , your posts shows you are blind asus believer



dude...i have changed board more than u will ever do in ur life time...so stop bullshitting...am begging you..
as far as i have seen the vcore and other voltages are heavily increased by the asrock bios in windows environment...and dats bad news...u will get more perf initially and gradually ur chip will degrade and one fine dy it will go the silicone heaven....
btw...for your info...my first board ever was an asrock...back then they used to make decent boards...
now all they do is call other companies cheat and fake and unreal...



the_conqueror said:


> Will it effect the lifetime of VRMs ?



yes..



dfcols71 said:


> yeah asrock z 77 extreme 6 cant overclock no wonder why it set the world record
> ASRock Z77 Extreme6 Overclock Intel Core i7-3770K CPU To 6.9 GHz With LN2 Cooling | techPowerUp



that was a cherry sample...u know dat...right?
62X multi...108Bclk...single core validation


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

cherry sample to your bullshits statements without ,i will take it anytime any day,are you the onlyone  who has tried an asrock z77 extreme6 mobo- spare me the crap


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> *cherry sample to your bullshits statements without ,i will take it anytime any day*,are you the onlyone  who has tried an asrock z77 extreme6 mobo- spare me the crap



*i0.kym-cdn.com/entries/icons/original/000/009/832/dafuq-did-i-just-read-meme.jpg


----------



## Saumil996 (May 25, 2012)

@dfcols71 and @sumonpathak
CHILL GUYS!! It is just a motherboard the world is not going to end (though i must admit i enjoyed the fight  )


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

^^am cool


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

i haven nothing more to say in this matter except any individual experience against multitude of reviews you be the judge


----------



## Saumil996 (May 25, 2012)

Now can someone please help me choose between the gigabyte and asus motherboards i shortlisted earlier and i am open to other boards too  except the extreme 4


----------



## sumonpathak (May 25, 2012)

both looks pretty good on paper...jo mile le lo


----------



## dfcols71 (May 25, 2012)

saumil pal more than enough advice and reviews  have already been given ,it for you to make the choice


----------



## d6bmg (May 25, 2012)

dfcols71 said:


> i would be more worried of the quality of sound on asus boards except for deluxe and sabretooth all other asus boards use the intel sound chip instead of realtek or similar stuff



And



dfcols71 said:


> besides thre asrock has the Audio Chip, ALC898



If you are so much worried about Audio chip being used in motherboard, then, 
*Either *you (or the concerned persons) should buy a sound card (again *Asus* Xonar STX/D2/HDAV/D1/H6 are the best, lot better than Creative x-fi cards) from Asus. <-- See here we go with Asus once again.
*Or,* Buy ROG series boards with inbuilt SupremeFX X-Fi. 



dfcols71 said:


> besides why dont you link all the stats to show asus in true picture



Enlighten us with true picture please.



dfcols71 said:


> *d6mbg *and *suman pathak* keep your *personal preference* to yourselves instead of trying to gang against a mobo manufacturer without any evidence at all



Talking about personal preference, I have/had motherboards from Asus, Gigabyte, MSI & AsRock (this AsRock board is of Socket 478, imported from USA in 2003, long long before AsRock made its entry in Indian Market), and almost same thing goes with Sumon, so its not about personal preference for us (at least me), its all about quality and durability.

*And You have AsRock Z77 Extreme6*. Ironic isn't it? Specially when people always think that they own teh best brand/thing in the market.


I'm not saying all AsRock boards are bad. 
Its Z68-extreme4/extreme6 were good vfm boards.

But the problem is with Z77 extreme4.


When people have limited amount of budget its good to have option with cheap (money wise) boards like these, but suggesting Z77-extreme4 in 60K,80K threads are nothing but stupidity. 
Same thing goes with suggesting Z77 boards with 2500K & 2600K. Sheer waste of money.

About that LLC problem, I would like to suggest you to OC your 2600K to, say, 4.5GHz. You have to set everything manually. Do that for, say, 7-8 hours, 1 week at max. You will, yourself, can see the problem. (Before doing this, confirm the warranty T&C from Mediaman) 

*Peace*

@OP: Buy what you feel is the best. This post is not meant to you. 



Saumil996 said:


> Anyway i have narrowed my list down to
> 1. Asus p877 v-lx
> 2. Gigabyte GA Z-77 d3h (If i can find it in the market)



My vote will go for Gigabyte GA Z-77 d3h.
For availability, check with SMC International.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 26, 2012)

Did you bother to go to the review,you keep flogging a dead horse without substantiating anything the performance among all those boards are almost the same except for  power
consumption where the asrock slightly worse off,and in audio much better than asus,if the board was having a major problem, they wouldn't be lots of people buying it when they can get similar priced ,better quality mobos.d6bmg-all you keep saying  because its cheap its got to be bad,without giving any supporting evidence,talking about past 3 generation asrock mobos quality is in no way going to take away asrock z77 extreme4 good features @vfm
you keep saying ,it cant overclock beyond a certain limits ,but lots of user are getting it to 4.6-4.7 with ivy here in these forums as well as  lots of guys purchasing it
**Official** ASRock Z77 Discussion/Owners Club
Asrock Z77 Extreme 4 Owners Thread - AnandTech Forums
you have not produced any hard evidence it cant overclock decently,nor is there any evidence that its long term stability of the board is a problem .when you come up with those evidence we can talk,until that ! you may be the blowing the propaganda of asus afaik


----------



## Saumil996 (May 27, 2012)

Now I have a 40-inch TV connected to an Onkyo 3400 Home theater. I would like to game on that sometime. So should i connect the PC's HDMI cable directly to the AVR or should i connect the S/PDIF Out (assuming i buy the gigabyte board) to the AVR and connect the VGA out to the TV??


----------



## dfcols71 (May 27, 2012)

gaming is determined more by gpu than mobo/cpu@ high resolution ,besides whats the resolution of tv and graphics card,only thing a decent mobo and high/medium cpu is recommended not to bottleneck your gaming-mobo dvi-d/hdmi port to tv hdmi port is the best


----------



## Saumil996 (May 27, 2012)

^^
I forgot the TV has HDMI ports too! .

But sound is controlled by AVR. most of the devices like tata sky hd, dvd player etc. are connected to the AVR. so my basic question is should i connect the pc to the avr via HDMI or the tv via HDMI and the AVR via S/PDIF for enjoying 5.1 channel surround sound?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 27, 2012)

I have lots of little noob questions  .should i post them here or should i start a new thread in hardware q&a section?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 27, 2012)

shoot


----------



## Saumil996 (May 28, 2012)

first.

I which direction should i orient the cpu cooler?
should i attach the cpu cooler once i put the motherboard(with the backplate attached) in the case or before.
even though the hyper 212 evo has  a continuous direct contact thingy its base is flat and looks like a sungle surface so should i use the rice grain on cpu method or two lines on heatsink method


----------



## sumonpathak (May 28, 2012)

1.keep the fans facing upwards if possible...
2.depends on you..
3.two lines...


----------



## Saumil996 (May 28, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> 2.depends on you..


which method is easier ?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 28, 2012)

after you put on the case


----------



## Saumil996 (May 28, 2012)

do i need to wear an anti-static wrist strap while building the pc?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 28, 2012)

no need as such...just touch any metal to ground urself...


----------



## Saumil996 (May 28, 2012)

^^
means that i'll be the conductor between the metal and the ground?
Btw just realised the solution to my first noob question, i'm pretty sure a graphic card can't transmit sound! So hdmi to tv and s/pdif to avr!
I think i'm done with the noob questions for the day. Will be back with more


----------



## d6bmg (May 28, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Btw just realised the solution to my first noob question, i'm pretty sure a graphic card can't transmit sound! So hdmi to tv and s/pdif to avr!



You got it exactly right.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 28, 2012)

Get this *ASAP*! Logitech Gaming Mouse G500 for Rs. 1096. I have placed an order just now!


----------



## Sainatarajan (May 28, 2012)

Have you Bought your components ?


----------



## Saumil996 (May 29, 2012)

^^ 
the graphic cards will be coming tomorrow and the rest of the components will be bought after june 10th.

@matchboxx- its out of stock  thanks for the update though 

any idea what qualifies as 'lint free cloth' that is used to clean the processor and
cooler before applying the thermal paste?? a google search gave out various options from coffee filters to socks! 

BTW hows this z68 motherboard seems to have pretty good specifications and is cheap! 
please reply *asap* regarding the motherboard


----------



## RiGOD (May 29, 2012)

^^You can use the same cloth that comes with spectacles (for cleaning lens).

ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 is the one to grab.


----------



## Saumil996 (May 29, 2012)

RiGOD said:


> ^^You can use the same cloth that comes with spectacles (for cleaning lens).



Thank You 



> ASRock Z77 Extreme 4 is the one to grab.


I like the board you mentioned 
But doesn't it have LLC problems?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 29, 2012)

^^pick a board u want...don't want to start the fight again


----------



## Saumil996 (May 29, 2012)

^^ 
that's a bit rude but one can't deny the fact what you have said is true. You guys are there to advice the final decision still rests with me 

Anyway.
what type of configuration(push or pull) will the fan that comes with the thermalight true 120 or cm hyper 212 evo have?


----------



## sumonpathak (May 29, 2012)

err...didn't mean to be rude re!


----------



## pcforumguy (May 29, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> what type of configuration(push or pull) will the fan that comes with the thermalight true 120 or cm hyper 212 evo have?



Probably in push setup. But you can easily install it whichever way you want.
Both True Spirit and 212 EVO come with only one fan; If you want dual fan (push/pull) setup, buy a extra fan or go with Deepcool Frostwin.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 29, 2012)

saumil pick the board you want ,besides you are not going for some grand overclocking competition or planning to run your pc@5ghz 24/7


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

Guys i think i have found the perfect board for me!
Gigabyte z68 
How is it? Seems better than the z77 d3h
any idea if any dealer in Mumbai will have this board?

Didn't get the graphics card today because of the stupid Bandh 
hope it comes tomorrow


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

^^erm try Prime ABGB...
nice find 
btw...if yer lucky...u can get 5Ghz + on that board  24/7...

lower price : Theitdepot - Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3R 32GB DDR3 Intel Motherboard
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ^^erm try Prime ABGB...
> nice find
> btw...if yer lucky...u can get 5Ghz + on that board  24/7...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the links! Anyway whats the difference between a z77 and a z68 mobo?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 1, 2012)

How is this motherboard
ASUS M4A78LT-M


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> How is this motherboard
> ASUS M4A78LT-M



Its an AMD based processor's mobo and i have an intel one but thanks for the input!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Thanks for the links! Anyway whats the difference between a z77 and a z68 mobo?



on board usb 3 and thunderbolt...OC wise...it varies within the permissible limit.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> on board usb 3 and thunderbolt...OC wise...it varies within the permissible limit.



Well this board has usb 3.0 and one can't have everything! but you lost me on the OC part. Do you mean z68 and z77 have different OC limits? Cuz i'm really thinking about running my processor at 5GHz+


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

from my experience..ya....
5Ghz depends on the chips too 
will post a review of Z77 soon..


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Cuz i'm really thinking about running my processor at 5GHz+



Some late night suggestion: Be practical. Please stop living in dream.
Getting stable 5GHz needs to fill up lot of factors, depends heavily on the chip, your OC'ing experience (which I presume is nil at this point of time just from your post), Corsair H100 as cpu cooler (Noctua NH-D14 can't push beyond 4.8GHz and remain stable) and above all a very good motherboard (at least Asus P8Z68-V pro, deluxe or extreme-z is better for higher power phases).
If you achieve 4.5GHz stable without burning motherboard or/and processor, then you should be very happy with your achievement.


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> (Noctua NH-D14 can't push beyond 4.8GHz and remain stable)



i beg to differ my boy


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ Then that must be problem with my chip. 
<said that chip have lot to do with OC'ing.>

And you had that 56X 2500K.  Golden chip (!)


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> Some late night suggestion: Be practical. Please stop living in dream.
> Getting stable 5GHz needs to fill up lot of factors, depends heavily on the chip, your OC'ing experience (which I presume is nil at this point of time just from your post), Corsair H100 as cpu cooler (Noctua NH-D14 can't push beyond 4.8GHz and remain stable) and above all a very good motherboard (at least Asus P8Z68-V pro, deluxe or extreme-z is better for higher power phases).
> If you achieve 4.5GHz stable without burning motherboard or/and processor, then you should be very happy with your achievement.



^^

I was joking. Even i know its not possible with my config.

Anyway Got THE GTX 670 TODAY 
will post some pics!


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Then that must be problem with my chip.
> <said that chip have lot to do with OC'ing.>
> 
> And you had that 56X 2500K.  Golden chip (!)



not anymore...


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ Whats is so special about the chip?.

Here are some unboxing pics


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/rqO3S.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/SNHBm.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/7pIpM.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Nu3gi.jpg



The beauty


Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/mRSuY.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/fd2FB.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/iskXQ.jpg





Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/Y3fj5.jpg



Comparison between my previous and new graphics card



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/pR6Gl.jpg



Spot the difference!


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jun 1, 2012)

I saw a man oc his cpu @ 5599 Mhz . I don know if it is I5 2500K or I7 2600K .


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 1, 2012)

^^basically that's a binned chip...sandy bridge CPU's are notorious for having low multi's


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys whats the difference between these two RAMs?

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB PC RAM (F3-12800CL9D-4GBXL)

and

G.Skill RipjawsX DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (F3-12800CL9S-4GBXL)

Guys can you also recommend some good shops in Mumbai at Lamington Road etc?


----------



## the_conqueror (Jun 9, 2012)

The CL9D will have 2 sticks of 2 gb and CL9S will have single stick of 4 GB.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 9, 2012)

I might be getting a HAF 922 for 3,000. should I go for it instead of the NZXT Source 210 Elite.
Please reply ASAP going to take the decision tomorrow.


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

HAF 922 for 3k? Grab it without second thoughts.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 9, 2012)

Guys it might be the 922 or the 912 advanced. Both seem pretty awesome IMHO.
Thank You for the quick reply. Any recommendations on good shops in Lamington Road ??


----------



## RiGOD (Jun 9, 2012)

^^Dunno much about it buddy, maybe you should ask someone from Mumbai. But I've shopped online from *E-Lounge (TheITwares.com)* and found their dealings hassle free.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

Guys please recommend a good UPS too (I know it wasn't initially in the budget and is something extra and out of budget.) budget 1.5k to 2k even a cheaper one will do! backup needed just for a few minutes.

Anyway my cousin (who is also buying the components with me) against my advice has decided to go for a non unlocked IVY bridge processor and the supporting motherboard.
He wants to go with the Intel 3550 so please suggest a suitable motherboard for it 
Total should come less than or equal to 20k (mobo + proccy). 
P.S. if he is not going to overclock ever does he really need the aftermarket cooler.

@ mods- is it okay to display my cousin's problem here or should i make a new thread?

Guys please reply soon as we are going to buy the components by around wednesday.


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> I might be getting a HAF 922 for 3,000. should I go for it instead of the NZXT Source 210 Elite.
> Please reply ASAP going to take the decision tomorrow.



My CM Elite 431 costs 2900!! 
How are you getting a HAF at that price???



Saumil996 said:


> P.S. if he is not going to overclock ever does he really need the aftermarket cooler.



Ivy Bridge has low TDP. No need for aftermarket cooling solutions on a non-K proccy.

As for UPS, get APC RS 1100.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> My CM Elite 431 costs 2900!!
> How are you getting a HAF at that price???



Contacts .  he has promised to give a CM 690 II advanced/plus(@ <2500) but he might be able to get the HAF 912 advanced/922 at around 3000.



MatchBoxx said:


> Ivy Bridge has low TDP. No need for aftermarket cooling solutions on a non-K proccy.
> 
> As for UPS, get APC RS 1100.



Model no of the APC UPS please


----------



## MatchBoxx (Jun 10, 2012)

"RS 1100" is the model number. It has 1100 VA capacity. 
Costs around 4000



Saumil996 said:


> Contacts .  he has promised to give a CM 690 II advanced/plus(@ <2500) but he might be able to get the HAF 912 advanced/922 at around 3000.



What contacts??


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

MatchBoxx said:


> "RS 1100" is the model number. It has 1100 VA capacity.
> Costs around 4000



WTF! 4k  how many minutes of backup will it give?



> What contacts??



family member

Anyway Guys any recommendation on the motherboard for my cousin


----------



## Omi (Jun 10, 2012)

Congrats on that Card!
awesome it is!

How much did it cost?
and bought from where?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

Omi said:


> Congrats on that Card!
> awesome it is!
> 
> How much did it cost?
> and bought from where?



Total Cost: 26,000 + Shipping 250
Shop: Golchha Computers Bangalore. site link HOME | GolchhaIT.com


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 10, 2012)

ASUS P8H77-M PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

get this board for ur bro...


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

HAF-922 @3K? 
Awesome deal. Buy it.

Source of this deal?



Saumil996 said:


> Anyway Guys any recommendation on the motherboard for my cousin



Options?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

sumonpathak said:


> ASUS P8H77-M PRO Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> get this board for ur bro...


^^
Its a bit expensive. Anything cheaper ? around 6-7k assuming proccy comes for 13-14k  



d6bmg said:


> HAF-922 @3K?
> Awesome deal. Buy it.
> 
> Source of this deal?



refer to post 182

@d6bmg
I've done zero research on non overclockable ivy's and their respective mobo's so i've kept no options yet.


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 10, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> ^^
> @d6bmg
> I've done zero research on non overclockable ivy's and their respective mobo's so i've kept no options yet.



I can't see the processor you plan to use for your cousin.
Please mention the budget once again so that proper combo ca be suggested.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 10, 2012)

^^
The Intel 3550.
total budget for mobo + proccy combo is around 20k


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

Buy Intel DH67-CL(B3) @5.4K
Enough for 3550.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 11, 2012)

Does non-k processor + intel motherboard mean you cant overclock the graphics card too?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

Saumil996 said:


> Does non-k processor + intel motherboard mean you cant overclock the graphics card too?



No, you are wrong. Overclocking graphics card only depends on the graphics card itself & PSU.


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
Thank you for clarifying my doubt and giving me some much needed gyaan because i always thought that we could overclock using BIOS so if i have a BIOS which does not support overclocking then i wouldn't be able to overclock!

Guys i am getting 2 foxconn z77a-s for free. Is it a good overclocker?


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 11, 2012)

Your concept is a bit wrong again.
If BIOS doesn't support overclocking, then you won't be able to overclock anything.

And about foxconn z77a-s, as you are getting it for free, take it & donate it to other person. Its a cr@p board for overclocking.
It can do some work only if you are interested in reviewing it or just wish to compare it to other boards.


----------



## Cilus (Jun 11, 2012)

@ OP, it is 7 pages and 195 posts, still you are having doubts. When you're gonna buy the system?


----------



## Saumil996 (Jun 11, 2012)

^^
Fine i'll not get that board but will it be enough for my cousin??

BTW Bought my RIG TODAY!!!!!
will post pics details etc etc. later


Spoiler



my mobo is the asus p8z77 v  





Cilus said:


> @ OP, it is 7 pages and 195 posts, still you are having doubts. When you're gonna buy the system?



I bought the system today and ya even i feel it had become too long .
just keep it open for another day or two i will be building the system tomorrow morning or day after and i would like to post some pics and also thank everyone so please just keep it open for a day more


----------



## sumonpathak (Jun 11, 2012)

Cilus said:


> @ OP, it is 7 pages and 195 posts, still you are having doubts. When you're gonna buy the system?



u checked all the posts???...it was fun though


----------



## ico (Jun 12, 2012)

Closing this thread. 

Post pics in the Show Off section.


----------

